# Can I Safely Cold Smoke Jerky?



## johnh12 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've been using liquid smoke with the marinade and doing the jerky in the dehydrator and I add the appropriate amount of cure #1 to the mix.

I want to try it on my Lang 60D for some better smoke flavor but it tough keeping the main chamber temps below 200º. I also have an A-Maze-N-Pellet Smoker with some apple and some hickory pellets. When using just the pellet smoker the main chamber of the Lang shows almost no heat.

I'll try to pick a cool day this winter but it's Florida so a really cold day is hard to predict.

How long can I safely smoke the marinated jerky before I need to move it to the dehydrator?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2016)

Have you tried a very small fire in the Lang?  I've seen people make small fire baskets from expanded sheets that initially are lit with charcoal and then topped with fist sized chunks of smoke wood and replenished with more chunks through the smoke.

This is another option (not my photo)













SAM_1743_zps796c8da5.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 23, 2016)

Haven't tried that yet but may have too if it's not safe to use the pellet smoker.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2016)

JohnH12 said:


> Haven't tried that yet but may have too if it's not safe to use the pellet smoker.



As long as you are using cure, you can cold smoke with the AMAZEN without issue.   Let it smoke for a few hours and then transfer to the dehydrator.


----------

